# Onkyo to Show Its New NCP-302 Wireless Speaker with FireConnect at CEDIA 2016



## Todd Anderson

Earlier this month, IFA (Europe) delivered a feast of new product reveals, but that doesn’t mean there isn’t a little meat left on the bone for this week’s CEDIA show in Dallas, Texas. One company, Onkyo, recently finalized the products its showing, including the newly revealed NCP-302 Multi-Room Wireless Speaker. 

Both Onkyo and its sister company (Pioneer) have been shipping new model AVRs with an onboard FireConnect feature that – until now – required the use of unavailable Onkyo FireConnect speakers. FireConnect is a wireless technology that's new to the scene. Developed by Blackfire Research Corp (USA), FireConnect is said to be capable of streaming Hi-Res (24-bit/192kHz) and multi-room / multi-channel (1, 2.1, 5.1, and 7.1) lossless audio through an 802.11n wireless connection. It also claims to have the ability to stream lossless HD video signals (although both Onkyo and Pioneer only offer FireConnect with audio streaming at this time). 

The NCP-302 is Onkyo’s first official FireConnect compatible speaker. It offers connectivity options galore with wireless streaming via Play-Fi, AirPlay, Google Cast, Bluetooth, and the above mentioned FireConnect. It also ships with built-in support of Spotify, Pandora, and TIDAL music streaming services, which means nearly limitless music access is a few clicks away. 

The NCP-302 features dual 3-inch woofers and a 1-inch tweeter housed in a wood cabinet (available finishes include black and white). It carries several direct access controls on the top of the cabinet, including play/pause, input select, and a volume knob. It also carries both Ethernet and 3.5mm rear cabinet inputs for non-wireless applications.

Onkyo says that owners can use the Onkyo Controller app (iOS, Android) to direct music to an individual speaker or groups of speakers when paired with a FireConnect capable 2016 Onkyo AVR.










_A look at the back, top, and front (clockwise) sides of the NCP-302._​

The NCP-302 is making its official debut at CEDIA 2016 along side other exciting Onkyo gear. The company says its demo booth with also feature its new RZ Series of A/V receivers and controllers, including the 11.2-Channel TX-RZ3100 Network A/V Receiver ($2,999) and the 9.2-Channel TX-RZ1100 Network A/V Receiver ($1,999) as well as the 11.2-Channel PR-RZ5100 Network A/V Controller ($2,399). These models are built with custom integration in mind and carry all of the modern audio (DTS:X and Dolby Atmos) and video (BT.2020 color, High Dynamic Range, 4:4:4 color space, and 4K/60 Hz) features one would expect from high-end gear. Onkyo says it will also have previously announced gear on hand, including: TX-RZ810, TX-RZ710 and the TX-RZ610 A/V Network Receivers; TX-8160 and TX-8140 Network Stereo Receivers; M-5010 2-Channel Amplifier; A-9010, A-9050 and 9070 Integrated Amplifiers; C-7070 CD Player; and the DP-X1 Digital Audio Player.

_Image Credits: Onkyo_


----------

